# Problems opening trunk



## deacon912 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have had a problem opening my trunk ever since I bought my car. It is a 2005 SE-R. Sometimes the button on the remote works and other times it doesn't. The same is true with the button inside the cab. When the fob and button aren't working I have to put the key in the ignition and engage the battery and then I can open the trunk. Is there a fix to this?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If the problem is intermittent it might be just a loose connection to the opening solenoid. Is the lid very hard to shut? If it is the lid itself might need adjusting to make it easier for the solenoid to pop the catch.


----------



## deacon912 (Oct 27, 2009)

When it does open the action is pretty smooth. The problem is the actual release. I don't know if enough power is getting sent to release the trunk when the battery is not engaged or if there is a simple fix. 

I'll have the release checked out and see where that gets me.


----------



## ILSER25 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've had the same problem before. The reason that I found I was having a problem was because there was another signal in the area that had the same frequency and I was not able to send the signal to the trunk.

Try opening your trunk in different areas and see if you have the same problem or if it is only at home.


----------

